# Sega Genesis - Your Top 10 Games



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sega Genesis, aka Sega Mega Drive in Japan, has over 900 games.









So many variations of the console's design, I just chose the one that I personally had when I was younger, the compact, black, bi-buttoned version.

I know, I know... But these console threads will only get more and more tough trying to make a top 10 list because as we go up, so do library's quantities.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I was a total nintendo fanboy growing up, so I never had a Genesis. I only played my friend's Genesis. Later on in my life I played a few more through emulators. Not sure if I've even played 10 Genesis games, lol.

I was one of the weird kids that had a Turbo-Grafx 16. I had it before I got an SNES. I loved it!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Never had one. Nor an Atari Jaguar. They were doomed to fail. But people get kicks out of dead systems. I'd always be surprised by the amount of friends who'd still be rocking the Dreamcast next to whatever new console they had out next to it.

My list:
10. Altered Beast (aka Beast King's Chronicles)








Simple but cool concept. Shame it was so short, but it's good memories. They should really consider remaking this game. I know they attempted in EU and it failed miserably, but more of a backing could definitely make something of it.

9. Vectorman








First boss battle! Yep, this was a 90s cult classic, along with its sequel. They really need to bring him back. Vectorman was my fix for the lack of Mega Man in my life when I switched from NES to Sega Genesis. Also, the 3D-ness was so cool. Though it was pre-rendered, still counts. *sticks nose in air*

8. Beavis & Butthead 








While it is a game about Beavis & Butthead of MTV fame (even Daria has a brief cameo), this is game whose premise is to find Gwar tickets to then go to a Gwar concert. That's two firsts. Heh.

7. Spider-Man & Venom: Maximum Carnage








Based off the crossover-event in all the Spidey books at the time, it's about Spider-Man & Venom putting a stop to Carnage, as well as his partners in crime, Shriek & Doppelganger Spider-Man, and their...well, their carnage. Cameos from other Marvel characters galore it's one of the more memorable comic book games of the 90s. Especially with that "special edition" crimson cartridge, which reminds me of the limited golden cartridge of The Legend of Zelda for NES. (I put quotations around it because it might've been actually pretty common, and not that limitied.)

6. Road Rash








Ah, good times.

5. The Simpsons: Bart's Nightmare








I've heard a lot of friends told me they didn't like this game or they couldn't finish it. I loved it. It was the first good Simpsons game for consoles. And better than The Simpsons: Arcade, imo. It was 5 games in one. Kinda six if you include the nightmare street. Green Door: Bartzilla. Yellow Door: Itchy & Scratchy World. Purple Door: Bloodstream of Bart's that's kind of like Dig-Dug, and revealing that Homer's passed on nuclear atoms to his son. Orange Door: Indiana Bart, involving Maggie. And my favorite, the Blue Door: Bartman. Second best goes to Bartzilla. Just a unique game, I thought.

4. NBA JAM








"He's on fire!"

3. Earthworm Jim








Bizarre and very fun. That's all that really needs to be said for this one. Heh.

2. Sonic the Hedgehog 2








Just when the first one had finally shown Mario to be nothing but a slow, out of shape plumber (yet still to this day not the terribly offensive stereotype that no one seems to care about), the second one adds fuel to the fire. Even more running tracks to make him seem faster, new third person levels where you run forward to gain rings, and just all around better set of stages and Robotnik boss fights. Also, frickin' Tails was introduced! Not to mention that this is the first game and appearance of Super Saiyan...er...Super Sonic! Collecting all the emeralds and then just flying through the game in less than half an hour was so satisfying.

1. Mortal Kombat II
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs19/f/2007/296/0/7/Mortal_Kombat_2_poster_by_edithemad.jpg
I'll just leave a link b/c it's a wallpaper. But is accurate in that Kano and Sonya are only in the game as prisoners, chained to the back of Shao Khan's throne stage.

The first game is legend, but it's sequel was superior. Almost double the roster, 2 fatalities each character, babality, friendality, stagality, more moves in general and better controls. It also expanded the mythos, arguably creating the mythos, unlike the vagueness of the originals stories through the MK's characters' endings. Like the first's Reptile being a hidden character, MKII had 3: Jade, Smoke and Noob Saibot (which is Boon and Tobias backwards, both the last names of the creators for Mortal Kombat). Kintaro was a cooler Goro, imo. Oh, and we meet the true big bad from Outworld, Shao Khan.

This one took me a while to actually consider placement. Fun factor, ambition, nostalgia, etc.

Honorable mentions: Mortal Kombat, Sunsoft's Batman: The Video Game, Primal Rage, Streets of Rage, Golden Axe, King of the Monsters, Road Rash 3: Tour de Force, Disney's Aladdin, Gargoyles, and Darkwing Duck.

Interesting fact: Altered Beast universe is shared with Golden Axe's.  Just found that out while I was setting up my list.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sega genesis is unfamiliar territory for me. I never was a sega fan.


Here's what i've played and enjoyed:

X-men 2: Clone wars
Mutant League Football
Mutant League Hockey
Castlevania Bloodlines
Shinobi 3
Phantasy star 4
Shadowrun
Wonderboy in monster land
Alisia Dragoon
Ecco the Dolphin
Ecco: The Tides of Time
Blaster Master 2


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rbi baseball 94!


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

Toejam & Earl!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sega genesis is unfamiliar territory for me. I never was a sega fan.
> 
> Here's what i've played and enjoyed:
> 
> ...


 I hear you on the Shinobi 3. Fun series. Never got into Phantasy Star stuff, though I wanted to. I vaguely remember the Mutant League series, but did play some of them, I'm sure. Ecco the Dolphin games were just too damn hard, I thought. And all the Marvel games were pretty fun. Captain America & The Avengers, Punisher: Arcade, the various Spider-Man and X-Men games, and all the DC stuff. Though the Batmans based on the movies, I thought were pretty easy and boring.

And I hear you. I was struggling with putting a SNES list together, having only ever played games at friends houses or borrowing their consoles when they were out. Or playing a repackaging for a future system, like I did with Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy IV (II) in Final Fantasy Chronicles for PS1.



peacelizard said:


> Toejam & Earl!


 Never beat Toejam & Earl, though it was a memorable game.



Anxietype said:


> Jungle Strike
> Desert Strike
> Golden Axe
> Golden Axe II
> ...


Golden Axe and the Strike series, even going to the PlayStation systems, were consistently fun. And that's coming from someone who doesn't care much for military games. There were instances where I felt like going mission-less, like in GTA, and just shooting and blasting stuff with missiles, and other saving people with the little latters. Desert Strike and definitely Nuclear Strike for the PS1 were my favorites. Oh, and yea, Aladdin was challenging but fun. Almost Battletoads hard, but doable. Loved that game. Same with Little Mermaid, Rescue Rangers, and Gargoyles when it came to challenging. Darkwing Duck and Ducktales were pretty easy, though. Lot of great Disney games for Sega Genesis and SNES in those days.

Honestly surprised this thread isn't a bigger hit. It's making me feel so old that in a pretty active geek thread, that's mostly renowned for gamer chats, that this thread isn't very active. Especially nowadays with streaming and emulators giving people no reason as to not play a lot of these games.

Whiney 1/3-life crisis rant. Ignore.


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I hear you on the Shinobi 3. Fun series. Never got into Phantasy Star stuff, though I wanted to. I vaguely remember the Mutant League series, but did play some of them, I'm sure. Ecco the Dolphin games were just too damn hard, I thought. And all the Marvel games were pretty fun. Captain America & The Avengers, Punisher: Arcade, the various Spider-Man and X-Men games, and all the DC stuff. Though the Batmans based on the movies, I thought were pretty easy and boring.
> 
> And I hear you. I was struggling with putting a SNES list together, having only ever played games at friends houses or borrowing their consoles when they were out. Or playing a repackaging for a future system, like I did with Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy IV (II) in Final Fantasy Chronicles for PS1.
> 
> ...


Micro Machines was Sega? I remember playing a Micro Machines game for NES. I think it was NES anyway.

Can't remember if someone already posted these but ...

Earthworm Jim
Splatterhouse 3
True Lies
General Chaos
Road Rash
Out of This World
Cyborg Justice


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone remember these awesome games?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Anyone remember these awesome games?


I vaguely remember Gunstar Heroes. It was like a combo between Bionic Commando and a dash of SNES Mega Man (i.e. MM4-7). Not sure I ever beat it, though it looks beatable and seems short. Not to say it wasn't fun, just short, like a lot of game for its era.





Pulseman... Sega Channel exclusive to North American players. You lucky ba$tard. I was always jealous of kids with the Sega Channel and/or a Game Genie. Looking it up, its definitely a Rockman/Mega Man clone, like Viewtiful Joe or the upcoming Might No.9. Can't wait for the latter.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Anyone remember these awesome games?


My brother and I would play Gunstar Heroes for hours. We loved the coop play. It was an amazing game for its time.

The Sega Genesis blew away the NES in terms of graphics. Space Harrier was leagues ahead of anything on the NES.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Sonic 2 was my favourite Sonic because it improved on the first one and added Tails. 

Ristar is a very underrated game who was apparently supposed to replace Sonic as a mascot. My first Megadrive game - too bad I never beat it. 

Phantasy Star 4 is also really good but once again, I never beat it due to a crapped up save file. Might have another go some day. 

I also really enjoyed this Tiny Toons sports game that no one talks about. 

Road Rash because Road Rash. 

Streets of Rage 1 and 2 is still a boatload of face kicking fun. 

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------

